# Help!!



## ChickWithChicks (Feb 26, 2013)

I have just recently gotten into the chicken business, and I got my chicks from tractor supply. They are growing fast and are now about 10 days old. The girl at the store said they were all RIR but now that they have gotten bigger they have started to look different! Can anyone tell what breed?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

They will go through several sets of feathers before they have their true "mature" colored feathers.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Chickens dont have their true colors until almost a year old. I had some production red ( which is basically what TSC sells since they dont sell heritage or older birds bred to SOP) anyway, they started out light and got darker as the feathers grew. Your does look more like a red sex link than a "RIR".


----------



## ChickWithChicks (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you both! I didn't know if they were the same breed because they look so different! But I guess time will tell all!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I saw the sliver of light between your legs, and thought it was a beak, and thought "My God, is that a STORK"????


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Fuzziebutt you are whoot!


----------

